# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  XBox360 Struct by lightening

## Kuhnada29

There was a storm like a month or so back and it killed one of my Pc's, and the xbox360 also doesn't turn on..at all..

do i just need a new power chord for the xbox? or do i have to replace parts in the xbox like the motherboard and stuff ( in which cas ei have to buy an entire new game system )

thnx for any help

----------


## Marvo

Get a proper relay and electrical wiring. Lightning shouldn't be able to roast your electronic equitment as far as I know.

As for your Xbox360, try getting a power supply from a friend. If that doens't work, the system is probably broken and you should speak to Microsoft or your hardware vendor. If they won't fix the system or replace it, you'll have to buy a new one.

----------


## khh

> Get a proper relay and electrical wiring. Lightning shouldn't be able to roast your electronic equitment as far as I know.



Lightening ruining electrical equipment is actually pretty common, especially with devises like stationary computers and gaming consoles, but it's also been known to fry TVs and other stuff. It's not unwise to get a power surge protector. The things are  fairly cheap, much cheaper than replacing anything that brakes. Remember, lightening can indeed strike twice.

----------


## Invader

Lightning generates a natural electromagnetic pulse that is capable of inducing 
currents in electronics miles away. Your Xbox is likely destroyed. You can still 
try a new power cord, just in case, but don't get your hopes up.

----------


## Photolysis

If you're lucky, the power supply will have taken the blast, sparing the console itself. If you're unlucky, serious damage to the console has been done, which would require repair or replacement.

Get a new power cord and supply, or borrow one, and try it.

----------


## Supernova

Like khh said, get a surge protector.  You can get one pretty cheap.  I have all my expensive electronics plugged into surge protectors and I've never lost anything to lightning or power surges.  The worst that will happen is everything plugged into it will lose power for a second or two.  I highly reccomend it.

----------


## Marvo

> Lightning generates a natural electromagnetic pulse that is capable of inducing 
> currents in electronics miles away. Your Xbox is likely destroyed. You can still 
> try a new power cord, just in case, but don't get your hopes up.



Do you have a source on this or something? Can't say I've ever heard of lightning destroying any kind of advanced electronic equipment that is 'miles' away.

----------


## Invader

Huh, so apparently we have lightning detection systems that work 
_because_ of the simple EMP bursts that are generated by lightning, but 
I'm not getting anything on it destroying modern electronics either because 
of the protection measures we have against it or due to simple electronics 
hardening (a means of making electronic equipment resistant to damaging 
electromagnetic effects, like microwave radiation), but I didn't figure we 
applied hardening methods to anything more than military equipment. If 
that's the case then I feel I must have mixed up a previous article on EMP 
weapon design, and in _that_ was brought up the many-mile range. 
Weapons, not lightning. *sigh*

There IS another interesting thing to note about lightning and surge 
protectors, though. A surge protector will do nothing if the direct powerline 
to your home is hit, in which case one would need something called a lightning arrestor. 
The device becomes conductive under high potential currents and would 
divert current around the device to be protected and into the ground.

----------


## oniman7

If your Xbox is broken, good luck getting a free replacement. I'm not sure about the Microsoft warranty specifically, but most warranties for electronic devices become void if the problem is caused by "External forces, water or lightning damage, or Acts of God". No joke.

----------


## Marvo

> If your Xbox is broken, good luck getting a free replacement. I'm not sure about the Microsoft warranty specifically, but most warranties for electronic devices become void if the problem is caused by "External forces, water or lightning damage, or Acts of God". No joke.



I'm not sure of where Hard Wired lives, but this doesn't necessarily apply to EU countries.

----------


## J.D.

My house was struck by lightning last May.  I was playing the xbox in my room at the time, and the lightning hit the roof literally feet from me.  At first it seemed like it fried everything, but it turned out it just blew all the trip switches and exploded all phone/internet/tv wires.  Your xbox may not be fucked, try using it in somebody else's house before buying a new one.
EDIT: Never mind, I just saw where you said it happened a month ago.





> most warranties for electronic devices become void if the problem is caused by "External forces, water or lightning damage, or Acts of God". No joke.



They gave us "act of god" when we asked them for insurance money to fix the digital tv box... bastards.  I would have thought that would be the exact kind of thing you have contents insurance for...

----------

